# sarms or test



## jay1985 (Sep 14, 2018)

ok so looking to maybe strt a test e cycle never used gear before but someone at my gym said about sarms , whats your opinion and experiences with sarms and would they be a decent option to use over test for muscle gains , thanks


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Test , all day long.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

+1 on above


----------



## MuscleJ (May 17, 2018)

Sure, Test is my first and final choice


----------

